# squash leaves



## rafael lopez (Mar 16, 2017)

can tortoises eat the leaves of a squash plant?


----------



## jaizei (Mar 16, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Mar 16, 2017)

Here is what the Tortoise table has to say on the matter, though they are typically overcautious. 
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=627#.WMtGQVWLTIU


----------



## dmmj (Mar 16, 2017)

leaves and flowers


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 16, 2017)

We feed them leaves from green beans, long beans and grape's vines also.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Mar 16, 2017)

Yes! Your tortoise will love them. It's the one food I have to strictly limit for my tortoise; it's like a drug to her.


----------



## Tom (Mar 16, 2017)

rafael lopez said:


> can tortoises eat the leaves of a squash plant?



Yes. Good tortoise food. They can eat the blooms too.


----------



## TammyJ (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes! My tortoises enjoy pumpkin vine leaves and chocho vine leaves too. And they love the flowers! Even my turtles eat the pumpkin leaves, and they make great "water lilies" as they float in the pool. Iguanas eat them too.


----------

